# 192.168.1.1

## gorill

(4 )    : "  1029, 1031, 1034, 1035"  "...2052, 2053, 2063, 2064",    IP 192.168.1.1 ... 
  ? :Huh:

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## gdn

,         ?    .  .

----------


## gorill

,   ,      ?   ,   ... ADSL,  D-Link 2500 BRUD
      -?

----------

> ?


...




> -?


...

----------

,    ...    -,  Psyb0t

----------


## gorill

3375-3381.      -     
   ?     , - ...

----------

> 3375-3381.      -     
>    ?     , - ...


     - :
1.     ,   LAN
2.    ,     
3.       
4.       ,      -    LAN,    WAN 
5.

----------


## gorill

> 2.    ,     
> 3.       
> 4.       ,      -    LAN,    WAN


 ,  WAN (    )  ,  -    ( . !)      ,       - ...      ,      1446, 1447, 1461, 1462...
  -   ,   D-Link    (   )   .         ...

----------


## kLen

" ".
    ?
     ?
   ?

----------


## gorill

> " ".


 :?        ,    .
!  !  - ,    ?      ?

----------

> " ".


   -    ""  "ADSL -"    .       ,    ,  ADSL  WiFi  ..      -     ,  , Flash     .. -       .            Linux,      WEB   .  ,       ""     Linux (      ).   -     :
-        Telnet / FTP.      LAN,    WAN (    WAN).  ,     -     ,   WAN           .    /   (         WAN   )
-     "",     .  ,    
    -         WGET     ,          ...

*  16* 




> -   ,   D-Link    (   )   .         ...


D-Link -  "" .    , ,      (       ,     ).      - "    "  "    -   ?   ...    -  2115     "  :Smiley:  
     :
1.  Firewall     -  ,         .      ,       
2.        -  Unix-,    FreeBSD (       "").   ,     ,    ,    (         ).     ...
3.        ,     ,  .      ,   Firewall  NAT,       (  ).    , Firewall  NAT ,     "DMZ" - 
       3 - 1 - 2  ..

----------


## gorill

> 


  D-Link  ,          :Smiley: ,     :      .    ,    ,          ,    ,       " "  :Smiley: ,      * ,    (!!!)*     (-     :Smiley:  ).    300   .   ...  ,  ?

----------


## pig

Zyxel
   D-Link  ,      .        .

----------


## vlt4

-   ,     . (  -.  D-Link).   , firewall   - " .   - 192.168.1.1 "
   . ( ). "" . 
 :Smiley:

----------


## Elena

.        2- .         ,  "",   .      . ,  ,     .     .  - D-Link.   (    )       ,     ,   .          ,      .   ?     ?  - ?       ...

----------


## Numb

> .        2- .         ,  &quot;&quot;,   .      . ,  ,     .     .  - D-Link.   (    )       ,     ,   .          ,      .   ?     ?  - ?       ...


 , ,    :       ,   IP- , ,   .        ,    . ,   .  ,  ,  ,    ( , NAT) -        .         : ,    ,  ,      (,  VPN-), , .  -  ,     ,   ,      :Smiley:

----------


## Elena

.       .   .

----------


## Kuzz

,  D-Link-             .             , ..       .

----------

> ,  D-Link-             .             , ..       .

----------


## Kuzz

> 


http://www.google.com/search?q=D-Lin...utf-8&oe=utf-8

----------


## pig

Зависит от модели и версии прошивки, как обычно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

2500U Более я в подробности не вдаюсь. Надеюсь, будет и дальше работать стабильно

----------


## Elena

Kuzz
Спасибо за дополнительный комментарий. Прошу прощения, что из-за моего поста беседа ушла на D-Link_и и провайдеров, отклонившись от прямой темы. А вообще, очень много зависит от провайдера. У меня бридж чаще всего соединение не поднимает. Вот я и говорю, а есть ли смысл в нем тогда, если это еще и доп. уязвимость? 
Нужно настроить по-старинке, роутером. Еще раз спасибо за объяснения.

----------

